# My Betta Collection, Wild Species and Selective Bred Strains



## Xander505 (Jan 24, 2013)

Here's all my bettas I currently have in my betta collection. The majority of them are Halfmoon plakat bettas (HMPKs). I also own and breed wild betta species,which are the originally strains of bettas that started the whole selective bred strains now internationally avalible. Enjoy and let me know what you think.

All my splendens strains, Halfmoon Plakat= HMPK, Crowntail= CT

Female Black Copper CT





Female Royal Blue HMPK





Female Jet Black HMPK





Male Black Copper HMPK #1





Male Black Copper HMPK #2





Male Black Devil HMPK #1





Male Black Devil HMPK #2





Male Super Black HMPK





Male Black copper King CT





Male Black Copper CT





Male Metallic Blue HMPK #1





Male Metallic Blue HMPK #2





Male Metallic Blue HMPK #3





Male Metallic Blue HMPK #4





Male Metallic Blue HMPK #5





Female Metallic Blue HMPK #1





Female Metallic Blue HMPK #2





Female Metallic Blue HMPK #3

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## bigjej (Jan 25, 2013)

THanks for sharing. How long have you been breeding them? Do you show them as well?


----------



## Shrike (Jan 25, 2013)

Beautiful fish, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Xander505 (Jan 25, 2013)

I got into breeding show bettas 3 years ago, I haven't really gone to any betta expos, mainly because there haven't been many in my area. The ones above were purchased from a few different breeders I know in Thailand. I usually email them with what I'm looking for to breed and they hook me up fairly quickly. Right now I'm planning to breed my male and female metallic blue HMPKs #5 and 1, hopefully it by next month I should have some fry, which I'll be selling locally and to my local BigAl's aquarium store.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jan 25, 2013)

You have them shipped from Thailand?


----------



## JZC (Jan 25, 2013)

Those are gorgeous, and most certainly better than what petco has! (Shocker) I used to have bettas.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jan 25, 2013)

I want that Male Black copper King CT. Stunning.


----------



## Xander505 (Jan 25, 2013)

Malhavoc's said:


> You have them shipped from Thailand?


Yeah, usually the UK would be producing some of the best bettas, but Thailand has been having a really good run in the past few years. I get my bettas of Aquabid.com, if your interested I can suggest trusted breeders who are my regulars when I place orders or get into auctions.

---------- Post added 01-25-2013 at 09:52 PM ----------




AbraxasComplex said:


> I want that Male Black copper King CT. Stunning.


You'll have to get in line haha, I've had some pretty high offers from a handful of individuals. Highest offer I've been pitched was about $100 lol.


----------



## beetleman (Jan 26, 2013)

wow! beautiful! i keep them aswell, i love the plakats,crowntails,hmpk,that's the ones i keep too,i like the solid color ones the best(the giant types you have a nice collection,they are very addicting,so many types.


----------



## KJMinniti (Jan 26, 2013)

Just Stunning!  I've never seen these beautifully dark blacks before, and I'm especially in love with your Male Black Copper HMPK #1.  How much does this variety usually run?


----------



## VickyChaiTea (Jan 26, 2013)

Sweeeet! I love bettas, I currently have 5 but at my peak I had 20+. 

I love the form of the first copper HMPK


----------



## Xander505 (Jan 26, 2013)

KJMinniti said:


> Just Stunning!  I've never seen these beautifully dark blacks before, and I'm especially in love with your Male Black Copper HMPK #1. How much does this variety usually run?


I bought him off a breeder in Thailand on Aquabid for $10, which was great seeing how unique he looks. It's also my first time seeing a strain like this though.
I'm assuming it was bred by mixing a dragon scale type betta with a black copper. Even the breeder said it was his first time producing one like this.


----------



## Niffarious (Jan 26, 2013)

Do you know anyone working with quality bettas like this out west?

Those black coppers are just amazing.


----------



## Xander505 (Jan 26, 2013)

Niffarious said:


> Do you know anyone working with quality bettas like this out west?
> Those black coppers are just amazing.


Yes they are, thanks. I know the transhipper for Canada buys and sells bettas along with importing them, so he may have a few. You can contact him at 

Topqualityfish@yahoo.ca


----------



## Niffarious (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks! 

I hope you have fun working with those.


----------



## bugmankeith (Jan 27, 2013)

I wish pet stores would sell bettas the right way and educate better, caring for them properly makes it worth it when a super colorful fish can live at least 6 years! And if you want multiples an all female tank that is large and heavily planted works too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xander505 (Jan 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]Exactly, my all my females are in a 75 heavily planted community tank. My males are in divided 20 gallon long tanks.
You really did make a good point as well. Petstores need to properly educate themselves on their live stock, especially betta care. As a betta breeder myself, I always find it hard to look at the bettas in stores, trapped in those small plastic cups. For an example, I went to buy some pinheads last week from my local Petsmart and overheard a employee talking to a customer with a betta return. 
The customer was in a panic because the betta she bought contracted ich. She asked the employee what she should do and he simply just recommended her buying a bottle of medication. She later went on asking about water changes and temperature, but the employee gave her some of the most ridiculous advise I've ever heard. He said bettas are cold water fish and that they don't require much food or water changes. In my head I was wondering, how on earth did this guy get hired in the first place. He told her the water in her 2 gallon "betta tank" doesn't need to be changed as often as most fish and changing the water every 2 weeks is sufficient enough. 
I was seriously going to stop the employee and bad mouth him in front of his fellow co-workers and the other customers, but then I would be a complete jacka$$.
After getting fed up with their conversation I got my crickets, went to pay for them and left the store. On my way out though, I happened exit at the same time as the customer with the betta problems so I asked if I could have some of her time. I then explained to her that the employee had been misleading her and told her about proper betta care. I then offered her to come back to my place and sold her a proper setup for her betta, which was a entire 5 gallon setup, complete with a lighting fixtures, a filter, heater, sand, java moss and various java ferns for for 1/4 of the price Petsmart was charging for a bare 5 gallon starter kit.

---------- Post added 01-27-2013 at 01:12 PM ----------

Here's the males of my wild species betta collection, enjoyed. As you can see these were the original wild strains of betta, after decades of crossbreeding and selective breeding programs, you get the fancy looking show bettas as seen on the first page of this thread. Wild bettas may not be as rich in colour or have large flowing fins as captive bred show bettas, but wild bettas do have their own charm, as well as being very rare in the hobby because local petstore and large chain aquarium don't sell them or even know about them haha. The E-mail in the pics belongs to the breeder I acquired these wild bettas from, if your looking for wilds feel free to contact him. 

Blue Guitar Smaragdina





Copper Smaragdina





Smaragdina





Imbellis





Mahachai #1





Mahachai #2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## le-thomas (Jan 27, 2013)

Unfortunately, that guy probably gained that "knowledge" after being hired. They need to make sales, and that's all that matters to them. It's an industry to them, not a hobby, not a passion. "They're just fish".


----------



## Xander505 (Jan 27, 2013)

le-thomas said:


> Unfortunately, that guy probably gained that "knowledge" after being hired. They need to make sales, and that's all that matters to them. It's an industry to them, not a hobby, not a passion. "They're just fish".


Yeah, I know they only care about the $$$, it's still irritates the crap out me off. To me ,it doesn't matter if it's a tarantula, fish or human being, a life is a life. To knowingly neglect/abuse a living being because they believe they're lower life forms is just plain stupid and immoral in my honest opinion.


----------



## Xander505 (Jan 27, 2013)

Here's one of my new wild species, it's a imbellis mahachai hybrid. Unlike the usual imbellis colour, this specimen had it's red colouration bred out. The form of it's caudal isn't that great, but it is definitely unique for wild imbellis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jecraque (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm sooo not a fish person, but I have to say, I am loving this thread. Yours are prettier than I ever imagined bettas could be!


----------



## Xander505 (Jan 29, 2013)

jecraque said:


> I'm sooo not a fish person, but I have to say, I am loving this thread. Yours are prettier than I ever imagined bettas could be!


Thanks, bettas are underated and misunderstood fish, which leads to them not being as popular as most other tropical exotic fish. With proper care, selective breeding and research, bettas can become one of the most stunning and most after fish in the fish trade. 
Most individuals are misinformed by petstores and mainstream betta info the internet, which leads to improper care, which results in bad genetics and drab looking bettas.
If you think the ones I posted so far look amazing, just wait til the end of next month and I'll show you guys a really interesting betta, that will stand out from these ones.


----------



## Crysta (Jan 29, 2013)

Woooooow
What lovely fish.
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW.

I reallllyyyy love that wild betta Imbellis...i wouldn't mind getting one of those..so beautiful!! 

thanks a bunch for the info on the other thread it was a great help ) keep posting pictures!!

I also added 5 more long fin mountain minnows to the tank, for a total of 7 now 

and got a GIANT quarter (or a lil bigger) red ramshorn snail...so cool.


----------



## Xander505 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks Crysta, I'll update whenever I get more bettas in, also I'll be starting up a new planted tank journal so look forward to that aswell. I'll head over to check your thread out, the new additions sound pretty cool.

---------- Post added 01-29-2013 at 12:53 PM ----------

Just got another wild species betta to add to my collection lol. It's a regular imbellis, but this one is the normal form and colouration of the imbellis species compared to the black form varient that I just posted above. This imbellis is wild caught, so the fins are a bit effy, but in the wild males tend to fight over females and territory so I'm not surprised. Here's the pic below, enjoy everyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xander505 (Jan 30, 2013)

Alright guys, I've selected the show betta pairs which I'm going to condition for breeding this month. I'll be breeding blue mask HMPK male #1 with blue mask HMPK female #1 as well as my female black copper Ct. I'll keep everyone posted, really interested to see what I can get out of my male blue mask crossed with my females black copper Ct. Hopefully I get some crossray fry, as this female is the sibling of my black copper king Ct male (refer to page 1).

Male Blue Mask HMPK #1





Female Blue Mask #1





Black copper Ct female






I'll be breeding my wild species bettas next month, be sure to log forward to that aswell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petross (Feb 3, 2013)

nice collection


----------



## Xander505 (Feb 19, 2013)

As promised in post #22, of this thread I'll show you guys an very interesting betta, that some of you may not have known existed. Here's a small piece of info for some of you fellow "exotic" betta keepers, unlike the ones I've already posted up, this species does not create a bubble nest when breeding. I'll throw in a hint aswell, this species of betta also shares the same name as one of the most aggressive and fearsome freshwater fish species in the world.
I'll post pics of the pair later this afternoon, after I pick them up. Look forward to it everyone


----------



## Anonymity82 (Feb 19, 2013)

le-thomas said:


> Unfortunately, that guy probably gained that "knowledge" after being hired. They need to make sales, and that's all that matters to them. It's an industry to them, not a hobby, not a passion. "They're just fish".


I work at [enter chain pet store, don't want to get in trouble] and trust me, we don't give two craps about sales, at least I don't. We don't get commission so why does it matter? The managers care and it is true that if we boost sales we may get more hours but because pay is so low and most of us are only there PT it's not enough to sway us to sell animals at all cost. 

That being said, the reason you get so many crappy employees at these stores is because they pay crap, absolutely poor training, and they hire people with little to no animal experience. I was told I wouldn't have to look anything up, well 85% of what I know was from my own research after getting hired and being tired of being stumped. I love helping customers and I always try to find the right answers if I get stumped. If I don't know the answer I'm honest about it. Unfortunately, some people, I know of at least one guy who does this, just makes crap up. 

Don't forget though, we get so many customers who DO ABSOLUTELY NO RESEARCH on their own. Or we get customers who know better but don't speak up. Please, as an employee, if you know the answer to a question jump in. The employee may be offended but if he's giving off obviously terrible advice like Bettas are cold water fish (WTF?)he deserves to be offended. Chances are he'll be happy someone jumped in with some knowledge. 

AS A CHAIN PET STORE EMPLOYEE I BEG OF YOU TOO SPEAK UP! (This is for anyone reading)I mean, if you say "This hamster should be eating Haze Hamster not this crap" you'll sound like a jacka$$ because there's obviously nothing us low level employees can do about that but if you say "These hamsters are tearing each other apart" or "There's no water in the bearded dragon's dish" or anything like that, instead of just shaking your head and walking away at least know I'll be happy you did. Or if you hear someone saying bearded dragons don't need UVB or something stupid like that step up and correct the employee. It's about the health of the animals and not whether or not someone gets offended. 

I totally agree and I always mention it to managers and customers alike that we need to set up something much better for the bettas. It's not going to happen if people keep buying these bettas. I wish we wouldn't even sell them.  

Fun fact about my chain pet store. We treat animals in a sick room. We take them to the vet, they get expensive medicines and we treat them for weeks, sometimes months. Then, if for some reason we can't sell them we adopt them out. This is something most customers don't realize and most think we just kill off any sick animals. We don't. You know who does? Many local ma and pop pet stores because they don't have hundreds of extra dollars to spend on sick hamsters.  I just like to throw that out there.

---------- Post added 02-19-2013 at 11:55 AM ----------

Oh, I love your bettas!! So pretty!


----------



## Xander505 (Feb 19, 2013)

It's good to know there are honest employees out there who actually care. The guys at my local Petsmart, don't give a hoot about some of the parrots or bettas. I saw two green pacific parrotlets together, one had it's entire head covered in droppings from the other parrotlet. I asked the employee if he was going to clean the the poop out of the parrotlet's feathers, but he said no, because they bite...I asked him if they would let me do it and they also declined. 
I own a few parrotlets and conures myself and I've never seen such disregard of any birds as I did at my local Petsmart.


Well back on topic about my bettas, I just picked up my Snakehead betta pair (B.channoides) and I'm currently dripping them in my 10 gal (which use to my HC planted tank, which I'm re-scaping). These guys are still juvies, just 1", still some growing space.
From above they really do look like baby snake heads lol, but probably more when I can get a few flank and mug shots. The male is obviously the darker one, as with all wild betta species lol.











































In a few months I'm going to be getting my hands on a B.unimacullata Sepasu pair and a B.pallifina sp.green pair. 
Well that's pretty much that lol, here's some pics of the lil snakehead bettas being dripped. I'll post more pics, once their in their tank.
If you guys are unfamiliar with these names, it's definitely worth a bit of time to search them up, they're quite stunning, did I also mention some of these mouth brooders grow up to 12cm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anonymity82 (Feb 19, 2013)

All I can say about that is fill out your surveys honestly if you get any. You can also send them something about that to their customer service department. Being that customers are the only reasons we all have jobs and the growing number of competitors if you mentioned the store number and your concern with pet care they may actually change it. They're not going to do anything about their slackings if nobody complains officially. Here's a contact form http://pets.petsmart.com/help/store-help/

Awesome new bettas! I can't believe how many awesome species there are and how you can just ship them! Much like my first arachnid I obsessed like crazy over my first betta. Well, my tank was too small, 2.5 gallon, two crowded and uncycled. The betta started getting fin rot, nothing serious but there were the beginning signs, so I began salt dips (which worked beautifully) and after another week gave him a to a friend who has a little 10 gallon community tank, fully planted with Co2 etc... Fish is doing great!


----------



## Najakeeper (Feb 23, 2013)

Amazing pictures, all of a sudden I am interested in Bettas.

I would like to have a male Black Devil King CT, possibly with the giant mutation . Does something like that exist ?


----------



## Xander505 (Feb 23, 2013)

Najakeeper said:


> Amazing pictures, all of a sudden I am interested in Bettas.
> I would like to have a male Black Devil King CT, possibly with the giant mutation . Does something like that exist ?


It most likely does, but I haven't seen any for sale yet. All the giant gene bettas I have seen so for include: 

giant plakat fighters, giant halfmoon plakats and giant dumbo plakats.

---------- Post added 02-23-2013 at 10:55 PM ----------

Here's some updates on my snakehead mouth brooding bettas. The male has started displaying his breeding colours and the female is circling around in the male's territory. Might be looking at some babies soon.

Male, reddening up 













Female laying under the javamoss tree, awaiting the male

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xander505 (Mar 4, 2013)

Small update, my channoides pair 2nd attempt at courtship. Just snapped a quick pic of them, going to give them their privacy this time. Tried to capture it on video last time, so maybe that's why they didn't breed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## beetleman (Mar 5, 2013)

wow! very nice,awesome sp. of betta.


----------



## Xander505 (Mar 8, 2013)

Got good news, my channoides pair are breeding right now, yeah! Can't really get it on video, as they're behind a rock. Both are in full dress breeding colours and I can see the female picking up here eggs. They've embraced multiple times, but the female is stil plump. Hope she's not eating her own eggs. I'll let you know if the male is holding later today, or if in fact the female is eating her own eggs.


----------



## Xander505 (Mar 8, 2013)

Another quick update, the female passed all the eggs she laid up to now, to the male. The male is currently holding and his head is friggin massive! It looks like he has too much to handle as his head is dipping down from the weight of all the eggs.
What makes it worse is; she's still making the male squeeze eggs out of her. I feel bad for my male, but happy at the same time lol. Looks like I'll have an army if channoides in 15-20 days after incubation, heck yeah!

---------- Post added 03-08-2013 at 07:26 PM ----------

Here's 2 pics of the male holding, guys. Couldn't get the best pics, since the male is very cautious and protective now. Anyhow, enjoy.







You can see some of the eggs through the males lower jaw membrane, in this pic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## buddah4207 (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh wow you have some beautiful betta. I didnt know they were so many different colors and species of betta. I only ever knew of the half moon, crown tails, and the fighting plakats. You have broadened my hoizons my good man.


----------



## Xander505 (Mar 21, 2013)

Alright got another update on my channoides pair. The last time my pair bred, my male actually swallowed the eggs he was holding. I'm told it's quite common with younger pairs, so it was a bit sad. This will be breeding attempt #3 for this pair, so hopefully the male will be ready this time around. The male is starting to get into his breeding colours, so just a matter of time until the female starts to get plump again.













Female isolating herself, she did this prior to the last time before getting plump with eggs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xander505 (Mar 22, 2013)

Alright, just another quick update. My female is slightly plump and my male is displaying bolder breeding colours. I give them another week, until we see some results. Enjoy.







Females abdominal region getting plump

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myrmecophile (Mar 23, 2013)

Sadly it is not always young pairs that swallow, some species are just more prone than others to swallow in a tank environment. My _Betta macrostoma_ males are consistent swallowers at day three. I can set a clock by this, other species will hold no matter what you throw at them. I had two macs spawn two weeks ago and as usual by the third day the eggs were gone.


----------



## Xander505 (Mar 27, 2013)

Just picked up my giant Borneo mouth brooding bettas. Frustrating because 2 of my males are missing. I contacted the Canadian transhipper and he said he placed my missing male unimaculata into a different shipment box and forgot to take it out. So now I got to wait until Thursday until he comes back the GTA so I can pick my betta up. As for my missing new male channoides, I'm unsure what happend to him, as my transhipper says he only has one of my bettas with him. Gotta email the breeder in Jakarta to see if a problem occurred on his end. Any how enjoy guys, as you can see these bettas are currently 3" in length, they grow up to 5" though. I'll post better pics of them once I've accimilated them into their community tank.

1 B.patoti pair (orange varient), 1 B.pallifina pair, and 1 female B.unimaculata 






2 pics of my female B.patoti, the most active of the group. Guess she handled the shipping process well. My other specimens are a bit stressed and still sluggish.












Here's a quick pic I took of their tank, apologize blurry pic as the lighting in the room wasn't lit to well. You can see my orange patoti pair in the center of the tank and my male pallifina resting bottom left corner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xander505 (Apr 3, 2013)

Enjoy guys, took these the morning after I received my pairs, as you can see they're still stressed out from the 2 day cross sea shipping. I will add updated pics, once their colours come back and they're adjusted. Currently 3" in length, can't wait until these guys reach their max size of 5".

Female Betta. pallifina gold. varient.






Male Betta. pallifina green. varient.






 Male green pallifina with female Betta. patoti.






Female patoti orange. varient

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice Betta! My friend used to own a few and I would just sit down and watch them from time to time haha


----------



## Xander505 (Apr 10, 2013)

Updated pics of my completed channoides breeding group of 4.

New male and female






New male chilling with my new female (right) and dominant female (left).






Dominant male being lead away from new male, by my new female.






Dominant female sizing up the new girl. New female top, dominant female on the bottom.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xander505 (May 4, 2013)

New pickups, all HMPKs/OHMPKs, 2 males 1 female 

Super black halfmoon plakat female (spoon head)






Super black over halfmoon plakat male #1 (spoon head)






Super black over halfmoon plakat male #2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xander505 (May 6, 2013)

Here's another over halfmoon plakat I won off Aquabid, a black devil dragon scale. Doesn't have the nicest rays or even fin form, but the dragon scales on it are pretty even compared to others I've seen. Looking forward to breeding it with the super black female I previously posted, that should produce a good batch of fry and correct the rays and finniage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## beetleman (May 6, 2013)

wow! the blacks are my favorites,i keep many aswell,but not the obscure sp. you have,i do have black crowntails,black plakats(not the giants,pearlwhites.blues,reds,greens,i like the solid color bettas. your collection is very impressive,thanks for sharing


----------



## ShredderEmp (May 6, 2013)

I've been paying attention to this thread since the beginning and never felt a need to comment until now and wow is that one cool looking fish. I mean I've always loved fish, but that makes the (long) list. I had a betta I got from Petco for 2 years, but didn't ever really know how to care for it since I was only five. Now that I think about it, no filter, chlorine, and cold temperatures probably did him in.


----------



## Xander505 (May 8, 2013)

Here's a 3 month old red copper hmpk I won off aquabid, this is the last male I'll be purchasing this month. In 2 weeks I'll be trying to acquire some red dragon/black dragon/red copper females.
For now I'll breed this male with my platinum black red dragon halfmoon plakat female. The batch of fry produced should retain the same colouration, but will have more even dragon scale coverage. It should also give the fry more even and sharper finniage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jthorntonwillis (May 8, 2013)

*RE; bettas*

MAN!! not into fish,but those are almost enough to convert me!! BEAUTIFUL!!:clap:


----------



## Xander505 (May 8, 2013)

It's betta fever lol, I've started it on quite a few other boards haha. Bettas are probably my favorite fish, due to the unlimited and endless strains you can produce by selective breeding programs and cross breeding with natural pure wild species. 
What makes me sad is the mistreatment and insane amount of BS out there which some fish "experts" call "care sheets". The most astonishing thing I've seen on a betta care sheet was: "Bettas, the cold water tropical ornamental fish."


----------



## Xander505 (May 9, 2013)

Here's a male red dragon halfmoon plakat and a male red black copper dragon halfmoon plakat, that I have on hold and will get next month.

Red dragon hmpk







Red black copper dragon hmpk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xander505 (May 30, 2013)

Here's a few bettas, I'll be receiving next month to start my new betta breeding project.

Male red dragon over halfmoon (OHM)






Male red copper halfmoon (HM)






Male white gold halfmoon






Male Gold "Dumbo" halfmoom plakat (Dumbo/Big ear HMPK) these bettas are a fairly new strain in the hobby. The enlarged pectorals give the betta the look of Elephant ears, thus the labeling of these bettas as "Dumbo" bettas. The most common dumbos bred are purple and pink base dumbo bettas with white fins or just full white, so finding a gold one was pretty cool.


















Platinum gold halfmoon plakat (HMPK) female to go along with my Dumbo gold HMPK male.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xander505 (May 30, 2013)

Male super white halfmoon plakat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## beetleman (May 30, 2013)

simply beautiful! love the solid white,awesome assortment!


----------



## Xander505 (Jun 1, 2013)

Not really a salamander pattern betta guy, but when I saw this halfmoon betta, I said: "Damn..." What really struck me about this Steel salamander butterfly halfmoon, was the pattern on it's tail. Really reminded me of a orchid flower. Will be getting this guy shipped over in June.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xander505 (Jun 3, 2013)

Male yellow dragon halfmoon plakat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## josh_r (Jun 5, 2013)

It is always day 3... It is so frustrating....... I have often wondered if it has to do with the eggs not being fertile. Or possibly water quality issues.... If the water parameters are not just right, they do tend to swallow. But why always at day 3?


----------



## Mike41793 (Jun 5, 2013)

Some of these bettas are amazing looking. I really like the crowntails!


----------



## beetleman (Jun 5, 2013)

yeah,i'm a betta junkie.....i'll admit it


----------



## Xander505 (Jun 8, 2013)

Just won a few other bettas for the July shipment.

Male 24k gold HMPK


















Female super gold HMPK






Male platinum white HMPK






Male red dragon HMPK






Male red silver copper HMPK

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## beetleman (Jun 8, 2013)

ooooh yeah!! keep em coming.


----------



## Crickeylynn (Jun 8, 2013)

Absolutely stunning! I have a dragonscale I've named Sancho,  which has his own 5 gallon marineland tank. I loom forward to more of your pics 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Xander505 (Jun 13, 2013)

Got myself 2 more male gold HMPKs.

Male super gold hmpk

















Male super gold hmpk #2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xander505 (Jun 21, 2013)

2 more bettas I'll be receiving next Sunday

New female black copper crowntail 






Male wild species copper smaragdina
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3LJSsoefM8

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## beetleman (Jun 21, 2013)

oooh daddy! she's beautiful,great speciman.


----------



## Xander505 (Jul 12, 2013)

Male Sakura/cherry blossom (red fancy) HMPK 






Male super red HMPK






2 Female super red HMPKs
#1





#2






Male silver (copper morph) dumbo gene HMPK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PerfectCircle (Jul 12, 2013)

Where (if you do) sell the offspring?     
Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Board Express


----------



## Xander505 (Jul 12, 2013)

In my local classifieds (ie: Kijiji) and to other breeders I keep in touch with that live within the GTA/Toronto area.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jul 12, 2013)

PerfectCircle said:


> Where (if you do) sell the offspring?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Board Express


Always wondered that haha.


----------



## beetleman (Jul 12, 2013)

beautiful, i'm plum crazy about the giant solid color plakats, every once in a while petco will get a couple of hard to get ones....i always snatch them right up


----------

